# mehr Programme durch Receiver



## hervi (6. Januar 2004)

Hi,
nachdem ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung habe und auch nichts zu diesem Thema irgendwo im Inet gefunden habe, hoffe ich, dass mir jemand evtl. weiterhelfen kann. Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich wohne in einem Mietshaus. Wir verfügen in diesem Mietshaus über eine Sat-Anlage (soweit ich weiss analog; Astra und Eutelsat/Hotbird). Insgesamt empfange ich 32 verschiedene Programme (über den ganz normalen Antennen-Anschluss in meiner Wohung).
Soweit ich aber weiss sendet ja Astra alleine schon weit über 50 Programme und zählt man die Programme von Eutelsat (oder heisst er nun Hotbird?) hinzu, dann müsste die Gesamtzahl meiner Programme bei schätzungsweise 80 liegen.
Nun meint ein Bekannter, dass es ausreichen würde, wenn ich an meinen "normalen" Antennenanschluss einen Receiver anschliessen würde; ich würde dann weitere Programme empfangen.
Kann das sein? Wie soll dann bitte das Kabel aussehen? Denn Receiver werden doch meines Wissen mit einem sog. F-Stecker angeschlossen - ich habe aber "nur" einen terristischen (also einen normalen) Antennenstecker?
Vielen Dank schon mal für Euere Hilfe.
>>Hervi<<


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

Das Projekt dürfte fehlschlagen, denn:

Ein F-Stecker ist normalerweise an einer Leitung dran, die direkt an der LNB hängt, also an der Schüssel.
Da es sich bei Dir um eine Hausanlage handelt, dürfte hinter der LNB eine Verteilungseinheit sein, die das HF-Signal der Schüssel verstärkt und dann auf die Dosen in den Wohnungen verteilt. Dieses Signal ist ein VHF/UHF-TV Signal, welches eine total andere Frequenz besitzt, als das von der LNB. Es bringt also nur etwas, wenn Du direkt VOR dem Hausverteiler an die LNB den Receiver hängen würdest - allerdings dürfte das wohl unmöglich sein, denn es erfordert einiges an Umbauarbeiten am bestehenden System.

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht total dummes Zeug geredet, denn es ist schon eine Ewigkeit her, dass ich eine Sat-Anlage nebst Doppel-LNB in einem Haus installiert habe.

BTW: reichen dir die 32 Programme denn immernoch nicht?


----------



## hervi (8. Januar 2004)

Hi Zero,

auf Deinen letzten Kommentar habe ich gewartet *grins* Was helfen mir 32 Programme, wenn die, die ich empfangen will, nicht dabei sind *schade*
So in etwa habe ich mir das auch gedacht - nun ja kann man nichts machen.
By the way - kennt sich jemand - mit meiner nächsten Überlegung aus?
Es gibt doch ganz kleine Sat-Schüsseln. Könnte ich eine solche bei mir in die Wohnung einbauen und dann mein eigenes LNB haben? Dann müsste es doch funktionieren, oder? Freie Sicht in Richtung Süden ist kein Problem. Funktioniert das auch bei Eutelsat? Ich meine nämlich irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass es für Eutelsat keine kleinen (Camping) Sat-Anlagen geben würde. Ist halt nur schon ewig lange her ...
>>Hervi<<


----------



## zeromancer (8. Januar 2004)

Hehe, ja ich meinte das auch mehr ironisch 
Mir reichen die 32 oder 33 ausm Kabel locker, vor allem, weil dort sowieso der immer gleiche Mist ausgestrahlt wird und ich mittlerweile beim Heimwerken, Putzen, Pimpern und Umziehen von irgendwelchen Leuten zuschauen darf - klasse. Im Gegenzug dazu erhöht sich nun die GEZ - damit das Programm dann auch vielleicht für mich sehenswert wird, spätestens wenn ich selbst zur Zielgruppe gehöre (so in etwa 30 Jahren)


----------



## hervi (11. Januar 2004)

Hi Zero,

ich habe es ja auch nicht böse aufgefasst ...
Mit meiner zweiten Überlegung kennst Du Dich zufällig nicht aus?
>>Hervi<<


----------



## zeromancer (11. Januar 2004)

Naja ich sags mal so: wenn Du eine LNB selbst zur Verfügung hast, wäre das eine Lösung. Was Eutelsat angeht hab ich absolut null Ahnung, ob man den per Schüssel einfangen kann. Wird sich doch bestimmt was finden lassen im Netz oder? Mal ein Schuß ins Blaue: http://www.eutelsat.de/


----------

